# Onan Service



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
When we were at Rutland recently I started the Genny (just to make sure it worked) and it fired up just fine, then there was this pop and it started roaring   
Had a look under the RV and found the round end cap had blown right off the exhaust. Ooopps I thought, that'll not be cheap!!!!!
Got home an called Onan UK and they gave me the number of the parts place in Southampton, Berthon Boat Co Ltd http://www.berthongroup.co.uk/
I called last Thursday 23rd Feb and asked about a replacement exhaust, they quoted me £31.57 + shipping + VAT. I ordered it straight away as it was more expensive to ship one from the USA and I couldn't find one at a dealers in the UK (they would want a fortune for it too).
Well this morning it turned up, six days after ordering and a total cost of £46.49.
Now that is what I call great service (and a great price too).

Keith


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Boat Owners would be surprised to hear Berthon being called good value, pretty much a "toffs only" boatyard, but I guess parts are different. Good to know where Onan bits come from.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *kands*. I have bought Onan parts from them in the past. I don't think they are cheap. You could have fixed the exhaust yourself or perhaps a friend. We fixed ours on our old Coachmen with no problems. Mad a better job than the original. However, we couldn't rebuild the starter motor. That cost £186 8O


----------

